# Looking to share 35'' in keys February



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Looking to share 35'''' in keys February*

HI. I have a 35'' bareboat charter for february 2002.Let''s split the cost for a 2 weeks in keys.Your half would be $1500 per week for one stateroom plus fuel, dockage is at anchor.I will be diving in the pennicamp state park area of key largo, but don''t mind cruising also.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Looking to share 35'''' in keys February*

Hi jon,I may be interested in doing a week. Where else would we sail to? I wanted to share a charter in the Caribbean to tee how I liked it down there. I may be purchasing a boat soon.I am from Cleveland Ohio and have cousins in N.Y. by the name of Haig. What nationality is that name? Dennis


----------

